# My stable custom undervolting settings for Lean Kernel



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

I was experimenting with undervolting on my phone (AOKP b38/LeanKernel 3.8.0 exp3 180mhz) and found some some nice undervolting settings without causing issues. Thought some other people might want to know this:

1650MHz: 1400mV
1520MHz: 1300mV
1350MHz: 1225mV
1200MHz: 1175mV
920MHz: 1000mV
700MHz: 900mV
350MHz: 775mV
180MHz: 750mV

Of course this varies from phone to phone, but these were 100% stable for me. Hope this helped some people.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's mine:


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

1650 MHz: 1400 mV 
1520 MHz: 1280 mV 
1350 MHz: 1220 mV 
1200 MHz: 1160 mV 
920 MHz: 1000 mV 
700 MHz: 900 mV 
350 MHz: 760 mV 
180/230 MHz: 740 mV

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm lazy and let "checkv" do the work for me, lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

